# Video.....The Bi-directional Ocean on its way!



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

The Bi-directional consist for the _Ocean_ is on its way to Halifax! (just click 'Watch on Youtube' below to view video)





Thanks to Tim Hayman on the Can-Pass-Rail Forum for this link and Bernard Babin for the video of this first Ocean in 16 months. This is a deadhead move from the MMC in Montreal to Halifax and operating as VIA #614. It left the MMC at 0430ET this morning (July 12) and is due in Halifax tomorrow morning (July 13) at 0300AT. (Just might make a midnight run over to Truro tonight to have a look for myself!)

The first westbound revenue run is scheduled for August 11 but the equipment is going to Halifax now for crew re qualification (it has been 16 months!) and training of new hires.

The F40s are indeed running back to back instead of elephant style as they always have previously and it appears to be mostly a Renaissance train but with 2 xCP Budd HEP1 Coaches and a _Chateau_ Sleeper probably for the crew. It was noted in that forum there's also two Ren Coaches in the consist along with a Ren Baggage on one end and an xUP Budd Baggage on the other.

As the F40s will now just run around the consist in Halifax.....there will always be a Baggage Car next to the locomotives and convenient to the 2nd Engineer in the cab as he also does baggage duty.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 12, 2021)

I am glad that it is going to start back up, but I miss that dome!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I am glad that it is going to start back up, but I miss that dome!



I think there's still hope for a Skyline once covid social distancing is eased (no dome available on the Canadian right now either)


----------



## TheMalahat (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that the Chateau is "bookable" for passengers. I have a few trips booked in the drawing room, and was told yesterday that's still good to go.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2021)

TheMalahat said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Chateau is "bookable" for passengers. I have a few trips booked in the drawing room, and was told yesterday that's still good to go.


Possibly the Rooms can be booked , but the Car Limited to Passengers booked in that Car Only, with No access to the Dome???


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 14, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Possibly the Rooms can be booked , but the Car Limited to Passengers booked in that Car Only, with No access to the Dome???



There are no Domes ..... but still hope a Skyline might be added post covid social distancing restrictions.


----------



## jiml (Jul 14, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> I think there's still hope for a Skyline once covid social distancing is eased (no dome available on the Canadian right now either)


Did we ever sort out (in an earlier discussion) whether the seats could be pivoted/flipped? IIRC there were examples in their history when they could and now cannot. It seems like riding backwards in a dome car would only appeal to people here, longing for the "railfan window".


----------



## jiml (Jul 14, 2021)

TheMalahat said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Chateau is "bookable" for passengers. I have a few trips booked in the drawing room, and was told yesterday that's still good to go.


Hope this works out - my favorite space on the train. I tried several dates to visit family in Moncton this fall and could only find Renaissance space.


----------



## TheMalahat (Jul 14, 2021)

jiml said:


> Hope this works out - my favorite space on the train. I tried several dates to visit family in Moncton this fall and could only find Renaissance space.



When are you going? That might be my fault


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 15, 2021)

jiml said:


> Hope this works out - my favorite space on the train. I tried several dates to visit family in Moncton this fall and could only find Renaissance space.





TheMalahat said:


> When are you going? That might be my fault



I did some sample bookings into next year and only Renaissance space shows. I would think if a Chateau was running that space would still show but as 'Sold Out' but there are no 'Cabins for One', 'Large Cabin for Two' etc showing as bookable.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 15, 2021)

jiml said:


> Did we ever sort out (in an earlier discussion) whether the seats could be pivoted/flipped? IIRC there were examples in their history when they could and now cannot. It seems like riding backwards in a dome car would only appeal to people here, longing for the "railfan window".



As originally constructed the CP Skylines ran with the lounge at the rear and the stairs up to the dome also from the rear (just like a Park Car)

VIA rebuilt the Skylines and reversed the orientation with the lounge now at the front so the dome stairs would now also came up from the front. A cafe was now at the rear where CP had coach seating. The dome seats were reversed except for the seats on each side of the now front stairs against the forward bulkhead. VIA put tables here so you now had two quads with tables on each side at the front.






Skyline car | VIA Rail


Skyline car




corpo.viarail.ca





VIA could now do this with all the remaining seats in an 'Ocean Skyline Dome' so you would have a 50/50 split of forward or rear facing seats at tables. (just like a Union Pacific Dome Diner)

Back in the CP Rail days the two Skylines assigned to the Atlantic Limited had their dome seats replaced with flip-over seats from old CP commuter coaches. The Atlantic Limited was not turned in Saint John so they just flipped the seats.

A google search shows lots of examples of seat backs that flip. Alaska Railroad does this in their short domes. You can see that type of seat around the 7:30 min mark in this video.


----------



## jiml (Jul 15, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Back in the CP Rail days the two Skylines assigned to the Atlantic Limited had their dome seats replaced with flip-over seats from old CP commuter coaches. The Atlantic Limited was not turned in Saint John so they just flipped the seats.


That's what I thought had been mentioned previously (probably by you).



NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA put tables here so you now had two quads with tables on each side at the front.
> 
> VIA could now do this with all the remaining seats in an 'Ocean Skyline Dome' so you would have a 50/50 split of forward or rear facing seats at tables. (just like a Union Pacific Dome Diner)


An excellent suggestion!


----------



## jiml (Jul 15, 2021)

TheMalahat said:


> When are you going? That might be my fault


Trust me - I tried dozens of dates, not being committed to any particular timeframe. The first day after the announcement there were lots, the next day nothing. While I'd like to believe the restoration was so popular that all conventional space sold out in 24 hours, that's probably not likely. I hope you get your trip in as expected. The only way I could justify the train, especially with being "confined to quarters", was with a drawing room/Large Bedroom for 2. I can drive the two days and stay on the gold level of the Chateau Frontenac enroute for less money. Sometime practicality outweighs train travel.


----------



## TheMalahat (Jul 15, 2021)

I will keep you posted on my reservation, I'm trying to keep a pretty tight eye on it as I obviously paid a pretty premium for that space. If I get downgraded, I will definitely look for some reimbursement! Just happy to get on the train in any event!


----------



## jiml (Jul 16, 2021)

I plan to spend some time in Alberta this fall and really took a long hard look on returning on the Canadian. There was space available and it wasn't as outrageously priced as usual, but 4 days from Edmonton without the use of dome car or lounge and their current version of Amtrak flex meals* didn't seem like a prudent use of funds with Business/First Class air for half the price.

* Nicer plating of reheated meals, with the same 3 choices for all 4 days.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 16, 2021)

jiml said:


> Hope this works out - my favorite space on the train. I tried several dates to visit family in Moncton this fall and could only find Renaissance space.



It's being reported on the Atlantic Rails Forum that the Renaissance cars now in Halifax got some exterior touch-ups and look 'shiny clean'. Also all the Canada Flag logos are in perfect shape, no faded ones and no visible rust. Perhaps VIA intends to run the Rens for awhile yet!

_”The only car in the whole consist that looks pretty wretched is Chateau Radisson (really ratty outside), though it will reportedly just be for crew use at this point'_


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2021)

jiml said:


> I plan to spend some time in Alberta this fall and really took a long hard look on returning on the Canadian. There was space available and it wasn't as outrageously priced as usual, but 4 days from Edmonton without the use of dome car or lounge and their current version of Amtrak flex meals* didn't seem like a prudent use of funds with Business/First Class air for half the price.
> 
> * Nicer plating of reheated meals, with the same 3 choices for all 4 days.


So you can Fly B/FC RT for what a one way on the Slimed downed Canadian would cost.

The same thing applies for me on the Texas Eagle to anywhere in the US, so Iam going to Fly on Southwest and Alaska Airlines when I take a couple of trips later this Summer and to the Gathering in Chicago!


----------

